# Polska dokumentacja gentoo, skad ściagnąć kopię?

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Widzę, że zniknęła strona z dokumentacją:

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

 :Sad: 

Chciałbym sobie w miarę możliwości zapisać całość dokumentacji z tamtej strony na dyziu, skąd to można pobrać (całość najlepiej)?

Tam było wiele bardzo dobrych artów, szkoda byłoby, gdyby to diabli wzięli.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu Apr 30, 2015 1:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Polska dokumentacja gentoo

----------

## Jacekalex

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> Polska dokumentacja gentoo

 

Tą znam, conieco z niej ściągnąłem, ale pytanko jest raczej o paczuszkę gentoo-pl.tar.xz ze wszystkim, co było na stronie:

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

A co teraz teoretycznie powinno być na:

https://wwwold.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

ale chyba ktoś zapomniał przekonwertować linki.   :Sad: 

Względnie fajnie by było, gdyby ktoś, kto rządzi polską dokumentacją, zauważył, że np na Githubie się też zmieści.   :Cool: 

Pozdro

 :Wink: 

----------

## sherszen

Mi też jej brakło. Jakbyś Jacek ją miał, to wystaw ją gdzieś.

----------

## makalega

Dla mnie też jej brakuje, szkoda że Polacy nie biorą przykładu z  Francuzów czy Rosjan,  którzy praktycznie wszystko tłumaczą na swój język. Polska społeczność dziesięć lat temu na tym forum była bardzo aktywna, a obecnie praktycznie wszyscy ci co zostali w społeczności przeprowadzili się na anglojęzyczną część tego forum.    :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

A może macie nieaktualne linki? Nawet anglojęzyczna dokumentacja dostępna jest teraz w innym miejscu.

----------

## Jacekalex

Tu jest stara dokumentacja w całości:

https://web.archive.org/web/20140318144602/https://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

